# Parallel run question



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds okay to me.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Under the NEC each phase could be different only the conductors of the same phase must be the same length.


----------



## Shyguy64 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks i was unaware it stated that in the NEC. Im from canada and i have yet to come across it in the CEC.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Shyguy64 said:


> Thanks i was unaware it stated that in the NEC. Im from canada and i have yet to come across it in the CEC.


There are some rule changes to 12-108
Each phase set must be the same length, isulation type, wire size, material as other conductors of the same phase. You could use different wires for phase b than phase a too So you could use aluminum on phase a, t90 copper on phase b, and tw 60 copper on phase c as long as the partner wires are the same and adequate for the load.


----------

